
Deep Learning: Not Just for Silicon Valley - maxhz
http://www.fast.ai/2017/02/27/not-just-silicon-valley/
======
a_bonobo
I'm now in week 4 of the first round of this MOOC (here:
[http://course.fast.ai/](http://course.fast.ai/) ) and it's incredibly
intuitive, highly recommended. It's less about the mathematics, more about
what has been proven to work, and based on these scores I've gotten quite high
in the Kaggle competitions the classes go through (Cats & Dogs, State Farm,
Titanic)

The Jupyter noteboks are sometimes still quite messy and deserve some cleanup,
but it's all open anyway, should submit a PR...

~~~
TACIXAT
For the course setup they say to use an AWS instance. I have a machine with a
decent Nvidia GPU in it. What software does it use for the deep learning? Do
you use the Nvidia suite directly [1]? Or does Theano [2] have everything
built in and you just need drivers?

1\. [https://developer.nvidia.com/deep-learning-
software](https://developer.nvidia.com/deep-learning-software)

2\.
[http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/index.html](http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/index.html)

~~~
zitterbewegung
All of the popular deep learning libraries need cuda drivers with cudnn from
nvidia which are free . This course uses theano and keras which are open
source .

------
dimmuborgir
Will the videos of Part 2 of the course be available?

~~~
rahimnathwani
ISTR they said they'd be available around May.

~~~
encore2097
excited. cant wait. literally.

you got a source for this?

~~~
gduplessy
"This 7-week course is designed for anyone with at least a year of coding
experience, and some memory of high-school math. You will start with step
one—learning how to get a GPU server online suitable for deep learning—and go
all the way through to creating state of the art, highly practical, models for
computer vision, natural language processing, and recommendation systems.
There are around 20 hours of lessons, and you should plan to spend around 10
hours a week for 7 weeks to complete the material. The course is based on
lessons recorded during the first certificate course at The Data Institute at
USF. Part 2 will be taught at the Data Institute from Feb 27, 2017, and will
be available online around May 2017."

[http://course.fast.ai/](http://course.fast.ai/)

~~~
encore2097
Thanks!

------
akras14
Happy to see this article on the front page, since I gave it first upvote last
night. Good luck to you, sounds like you are doing great things!

